# Local crappies!!!



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Fished a local area lake today with bobberbucket and all I can say is lights out fishing. From the time we got there to the time we left fish were coming in the boat. Landed easily 250-300 fish.all we kept were 9.5-11"..8-11 fow fish were down 3-4... All fish caught on plastics..... Here is our 60


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Epic day it was one for the books for sure! Great fishing


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Glad I went and did some homework and found em yesterday after that butt kicking we took on long...here is yesterday's limit same spot same presentation


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Man you for sure weren't joking when you said "ON FIRE!" Thanks for inviting me along!&#128512;


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Anytime my friend!!!! Once moggy kicks on we will get on some fish there!!!


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Great job guys! Glad to see you had a good time with the crappie. Your arms will be sore tomorrow lol but it's worth every sore muscle for sure. Hope they stay on fire for you just try to leave me one or two dinks if you could I kinda miss my ice fishing pre school that followed me constantly lol


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice batch! That non-stop action is what makes crappie so fun to fish for when you have a day like that.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

smokingbarrel said:


> Great job guys! Glad to see you had a good time with the crappie. Your arms will be sore tomorrow lol but it's worth every sore muscle for sure. Hope they stay on fire for you just try to leave me one or two dinks if you could I kinda miss my ice fishing pre school that followed me constantly lol



I'm not worried about the arms as much as the sun burn I got lol!!!There is plenty left. We could of been off the water by probably noon but we were throwing keepers back all day. Catch 5 keep 1 catch 5 keep 1...


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

I might go into shock with a keeper ratio like that usually it's catch 10-20 dinks to one keeper. LoL I love crappie fishing and pan fishing in general because I like the non stop action during spring and fall when they are really aggressive. Using a ultra light makes it that much more fun for me. May even break the fly rod out this year for some panfish action.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

We had smaller fish mixed in the catch rate but majority were over the 9" minimum


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Man it was just amazing being smack in the middle of a feeding frenzy! You could throw anywhere 360' around the boat no matter where 6feet away or 75 yards didn't matter color did not matter it was fish on all day! Totally out of this world I can still hear eries drag singing! &#128512;


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I heard yours quite a few times today as well dave. I did get on a roll there once I took the bobber off and went straight jig. I counted 13 casts in a row with a fish



Deffinately won't be forgetting today for awhile. We were like 2 little school kids giggling all day


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

Where did this all take place? Great catch guys


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Great day guys. It looks like you definitely found the school.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Portage lakes


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Look for the deeper docks


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

meats52 said:


> Great day guys. It looks like you definitely found the school.



It was the mother school of all mother schools! Truly amazing!!!!!&#128512;


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Nice haul! Congrats!


----------



## LUNKER21 (Jul 3, 2011)

Love seeing those slabs! Great job guys!


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

What were you guys catching them on?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

All plastics no bait. Color and style didn't matter today.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Were you guys fishing from shore? Jig under a float? Were they deep or shallow?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

The Fishing Addict said:


> Were you guys fishing from shore? Jig under a float? Were they deep or shallow?



Read the post.


----------



## twostate (Mar 23, 2015)

Crappies galore, bay to the left as you enter nimisila campground. Deep hole where everybody icefishes. Minnow under bobber or plastic tube jig. Lots of typical nimisila size 9-10in throw backs. Sounds like fishing was on today. Kept several 11-12in to eat, rest back in the lake.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

twostate said:


> Crappies galore, bay to the left as you enter nimisila campground. Deep hole where everybody icefishes. Minnow under bobber or plastic tube jig. Lots of typical nimisila size 9-10in throw backs. Sounds like fishing was on today. Kept several 11-12in to eat, rest back in the lake.



Must have been a good day all over! might have to check nimi out tomorrow!&#128512;thanks for the report!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Congratulations on the great day guys! 

They don't come too often, but when they do its some great memories. :B


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

twostate said:


> Crappies galore, bay to the left as you enter nimisila campground. Deep hole where everybody icefishes. Minnow under bobber or plastic tube jig. Lots of typical nimisila size 9-10in throw backs. Sounds like fishing was on today. Kept several 11-12in to eat, rest back in the lake.



Expect that spot to be a zoo tomorrow and over the weekend.. I never post exact spots for spring crappie bite as it brings people out of the wood works. Spring crappie bites are most of the time cast out reel fish in , repeat all day.... Expect to see stringers full leave from there. And 2 days later fishing to shut off Cuz they've moved Cuz the pressure...Better get there at daybreak to get a spot


Seeing how that was your first post you will soon figure it out. I don't have to work and won't be hitting the same spot as yesterday for the fact of people seeing me on the same spot 3 days in a row..gunna fish a different body of water. Maybe go join the raping that will be happening at campground bay


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sums it all up


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Erieangler51 said:


> I don't have to work and won't be hitting the same spot as yesterday for the fact of people seeing me on the same spot 3 days in a row..gunna fish a different body of water. Maybe go join the raping that will be happening at campground bay


Sitting here in class reading that, and busted up laughing&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

locked and loaded for today's assault &#128512;


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

How was the ice at nim

Is it all water?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Sitting here in class reading that, and busted up laughing&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;



Bad part is It can be taken 2 ways at Nimi Hahahahaha


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

GasFish26 said:


> How was the ice at nim
> 
> Is it all water?



All water wide open.


----------



## twostate (Mar 23, 2015)

I guess thats the difference between u and me. Im confident I can find fish and like sharing the info. Thats the purpose of this site, its a resource for people to find out the whats and wheres and not be afraid to share it. You caught a hell of a nice catch, which means you know where to look, you know to get there earlier than anyone else, and you know where the fish are heading. Stay ahead of the curve and do your homework(lake exploring),and fishing is a blast.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Which is what I do. I do my homework and have branched out to an awesome group of guys that I've met here and most of them don't post anymore for the same reason. We put in the hard effort to find em not to post it for 1000's of people to see and litterally rape lakes. Spring crappie is so easy.


----------



## twostate (Mar 23, 2015)

Ps, I'll give you another tip. Since you got the day off, fish the zoo area as early as you can get up for a quick hit, then move south towards eddies bait and work the west or southwest shore to river channel. You could launch on the west side, head towards the dam and fish just outside either cut or bay to the right. I prefer the second one, but there will be fish at either. That way when those other fisherman get there around noon or rapists as you like to call them, you dont have to join in on the gang bang.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Funny, I was planning on going by nimi today. If I make it, maybe ill check it out and see if its getting "raped". Not that I doubt something like that would happen, just curious about it.


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

You have three posts


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info, me and my 50 buddies are going tommorrow.


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Ok I have been talked into the "raping" at Nimi too and I was educated in how to fish it as well. I guess the 35yrs or so fishing it was a waste of my time and effort. Or the close connection with Eddie and the family and being told about spots they kept close to them for a reason and didnt share to often was sellfish on my part. Ok Ok no it wasn't. I as well as many others on here help anyoe we can to learn to catch fish of all types and we also learn from many others new techniques and ideas. What a majority of us won't do is blow spots up and share the info with the lurkers or those who register for two things 1. To see fishing reports lurk the info and share nothing. 2. to get just enough post ( sometimes not even the limit) to post in Market Place.
To the lurkers I will share nothing which means if like last time I was out fishing you stop every 15 minutes to see if I am catching anything your still gonna get the same asnwer NOPE. Even though I may have a basket full of fish. To those who honestly want to learn feel free to have a seat beside me and we will share info and ideas and catch fish together or just share laughs and have a good time enjoying the lake. 
So when you divulge exact spots for the lurkers to crowd like a LA traffic jam and you get upset because all your spots are being hammered remember you gave the info out.

P.S. If you have any hot hunting spots free to share those too I am sure they want be hammered maybe just one or two hunters will explore.

To the guys who had a good day no matter where you was fishing. Great job and may you fill many stringers in the coming days.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

twostate said:


> Ps, I'll give you another tip. Since you got the day off, fish the zoo area as early as you can get up for a quick hit, then move south towards eddies bait and work the west or southwest shore to river channel. You could launch on the west side, head towards the dam and fish just outside either cut or bay to the right. I prefer the second one, but there will be fish at either. That way when those other fisherman get there around noon or rapists as you like to call them, you dont have to join in on the gang bang.



Hit some decent action at nimi today the wind was whipping the rain pouring down we got on some fish early hit a couple spots then made our way to the gang bang boy what a blast another banner day! ATTACH]109575[/ATTACH]


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

smokingbarrel said:


> Ok I have been talked into the "raping" at Nimi too and I was educated in how to fish it as well. I guess the 35yrs or so fishing it was a waste of my time and effort. Or the close connection with Eddie and the family and being told about spots they kept close to them for a reason and didnt share to often was sellfish on my part. Ok Ok no it wasn't. I as well as many others on here help anyoe we can to learn to catch fish of all types and we also learn from many others new techniques and ideas. What a majority of us won't do is blow spots up and share the info with the lurkers or those who register for two things 1. To see fishing reports lurk the info and share nothing. 2. to get just enough post ( sometimes not even the limit) to post in Market Place.
> 
> To the lurkers I will share nothing which means if like last time I was out fishing you stop every 15 minutes to see if I am catching anything your still gonna get the same asnwer NOPE. Even though I may have a basket full of fish. To those who honestly want to learn feel free to have a seat beside me and we will share info and ideas and catch fish together or just share laughs and have a good time enjoying the lake.
> 
> ...



Thanks SB! &#128512;


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yup another good day!!!! Best part was we didn't have to do any searching we knew right where to go thanks to two state .. We did fish 4 other spots and got fish but wanted to see what was happening in the bay...The fish were biting even in the crappy conditions. There's gotta be millions of fish there!


Couldn't of said it better smokingbarrel


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey Erie what was the water temp when you were out on portage?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

No way to check no depthfinder on the boat.i was just using my vex to check depth and for fish


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

twostate said:


> Crappies galore, bay to the left as you enter nimisila campground. Deep hole where everybody icefishes. Minnow under bobber or plastic tube jig. Lots of typical nimisila size 9-10in throw backs. Sounds like fishing was on today. Kept several 11-12in to eat, rest back in the lake.



I'm gunna call that a lie. We landed at least 200-250 fish yesterday and none were over 10.5". You were prolly fishing a different bay and didn't want the pressure there so sent people to the campground bay


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

So Erie your saying TwoStates is bluffing everyone off "his" hot spot because he would be like








Because he too knows he doesn't divulge "his" spots because 








But is willing to throw anyone else's spots to the masses. 

Well I will avoid the campground area today and look for another spot for some bigger fish and better scenery than ton of people crowded into a section reminding me of Medina Fish Hatchery weekend fishing.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Exactly. Of all the fish I seen pulled yesterday and it was probably 500 I would say I didn't see 1 11-12" fish. So either he's a liar or has one of them tape measures that an inch actually reads 2"...


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

The easy checker don't lie! Not a single fish over 10.5 was boated...Id love to see the photo of these 11&12" fish that came out of the campground bay.


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Metric ruler? Or maybe he caught all the big ones in that bay and now it's time to deplete another area someone else is fishing?


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

I love my EZ Checker it makes measuring the fish much easier when they are slippery an flopping around except for my dinks they just slide right out the bottom lol But it was a good investment for me it's quicker which means I get back with the fish quicker.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

If that's the case SB I might as well wait for him to post it and head there. Although the the big girls shouldn't be in there yet. They move in last which had me skeptical about his 11-12" comment too.So by my calculations his 12" would be 6" and we did see plenty of them


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Well chances of him blowing up his spot are about as good as winning the lottery daily for a month. Sooooo I won't hold my breath waiting I will just follow those on my short list and share with those in my short list. 

Sooo for all the lurkers looking to leach spots this weekend I will let you know ahead of time. 
1. I am not catching anything
2. The fish aren't biting
3. I'm fishing 30ft deep in a 10ft hole
4. Campground bay is on fire with 16" crappie an 10lb walleye and maybe a few tarpon in the mix too
5. I will now live by the motto. Early to bed. Early to rise. Fish like hell and make up lies.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Bunch of hungry little males 6-10" it was like fishing at petsmart! Heck the state ought to make that bay kids only for the first month after iceout it's so easy it's not even fair&#128514;


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

smokingbarrel said:


> Well chances of him blowing up his spot are about as good as winning the lottery daily for a month. Sooooo I won't hold my breath waiting I will just follow those on my short list and share with those in my short list.
> 
> Sooo for all the lurkers looking to leach spots this weekend I will let you know ahead of time.
> 1. I am not catching anything
> ...



&#128514; I just shot coffee out of my nose!&#128514;


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

That is true my friend. Litterally a fish every cast but no size. I'd be fine with it being kids only seeing how we don't fish it just had to follow the hot tip to dink central!!!! They would have a blast


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Heh heh heh, you guys are great! 
I just read this thread with great amusement. I really enjoyed the humor you mixed in with your wisdom.

I would have loved being at campground bay to take pictures. Oh wait, the onslaught may actually happen this Saturday when noone has to work. I'll be the guy in camo behind that big bush across the bay with a camera.  !%


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

You guys were ridiculous with the fish.. I was in the red boat with the 3 guys we cleaned up pretty good but nothing like you guys..


----------



## twostate (Mar 23, 2015)

If you fish portage lakes like you say, you you got to know what your in for at nimisila=Small fish. There is no hot spot for 11-12in fish. Your absolutly wrong in assuming 11-13in crappie are not there. If you get into a hole with a bunch of shorts, bump up your jig size. If the bite is heavy, keep upsizing, it cuts the majority of smalls out of the equation. Some of the deepest water in nimisila is at the mouth of that bay, theres only one way in and one way out. Run your vex from the small island at the mouth to the big island in the middle, you will find fish, but at the end of the day you'll catch pounds of 9-10in and only several 11-12in fish. Its nimi, reality is a bitch, I told everyone where to fish and what they would catch. Your post shows exactly what I said, fish galore 9-10in that I threw back, I caught several 11+, you didnt so im the liar? Pleez


----------



## twostate (Mar 23, 2015)

I probably should've told everyone to fish portage lakes by deep docks, thats like saying I caught walleye in lake erie, which seems to be your advice in your posts


----------



## Dabassassassin (May 2, 2007)

This "honey hole" is probably one of the most heavily fished areas on Nimisila. Always people ice fishing, wading and boating in that cove. It's the only place to fish on Nimisila. Rest of the lake holds no fish. Stick to Turkeyfoot and Moggy. All the fish have been caught


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

squidlips2020 said:


> You guys were ridiculous with the fish.. I was in the red boat with the 3 guys we cleaned up pretty good but nothing like you guys..



Me and Erie were slamming fish talking about how nice that red boat was you guys were boating a good amount of fish as well.&#128512;


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

If you read my name its erieangler51 not portagelakesangler51. I fish erie where the big girls are. I fish local for ice season and spring crappie after that u won't catch me around here unless it's an after work outing and that's normally to private ponds I've got access to. Nimi has big crappies in it just not in the campground bay. And with no pics to prove that you caught several and with the fish we caught and saw caught I say it's a lie. As well as others I've talked to think it was as well. Never did I say there are no big fish in there as I've caught them. Said their cookie cutter 8-10" fish. There are hot spots for 11-13" fish at Nimi they just aren't there yet. In a few weeks u will see pics of me smiling holding a stringer full of slabs&#128521;and guess what I won't be posting the exact spot. Heck I might not even post about Cuz I'm not gunna spot bust myself out of my own spots like u did. Which according to u is what the sites about and should be done in every report. Many times I fish I don't post...there is way deeper water in that lake than right there. I know of at least 2 holes that get to 30+ feet deep off the top of my head. 

If u wanted to fish the bay and not blow it up for the Internet you would of said. Fish are starting to go at Nimi not going to give out specific info. Get out do some walking and you will find em. And maybe post what you were using....



You will learn young grasshopper!!!!!&#128514;


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

twostate said:


> I probably should've told everyone to fish portage lakes by deep docks, thats like saying I caught walleye in lake erie, which seems to be your advice in your posts



For a dude with 5 post you sure know a lot Im amazed at your overwhelming knowledge for a guy that's been around a whopping two weeks to go lecturing members who could literally fish circles around you anytime anywhere any lake any day. about what this site is all about! You obviously have a lot to learn "young grasshopper "&#128514;


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Through reading this thread I told myself not to post but I just couldn't help it but share my observation. I do not know any of the guys posting here at all. 

If you don't like what a guy shares just ignore it. By getting all of the emotional posts flying you just bring more attention to a post than is really necessary. If I'm reading down and see a thread with a ton of posts I'm for sure clicking on it. And lastly, didn't some of the people accusing him of bringing traffic to a spot, end up hitting the spot mentioned. Just seems a little hypocritical. I understand bein upset with a guy for breaking the OGF code but you complained about something then went ahead and did it. 
Besides. It's a guy with no posts... Don't take the troll bait guys.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

CPK said:


> Through reading this thread I told myself not to post but I just couldn't help it but share my observation. I do not know any of the guys posting here at all.
> 
> If you don't like what a guy shares just ignore it. By getting all of the emotional posts flying you just bring more attention to a post than is really necessary. If I'm reading down and see a thread with a ton of posts I'm for sure clicking on it. And lastly, didn't some of the people accusing him of bringing traffic to a spot, end up hitting the spot mentioned. Just seems a little hypocritical. I understand bein upset with a guy for breaking the OGF code but you complained about something then went ahead and did it.
> Besides. It's a guy with no posts... Don't take the troll bait guys.



You make a valid point about not taking the bait&#128521; but at this point the soap opera that is this thread is totally amusing! And honestly we went to the spot because why not if its so darn hot and everyone else is gonna be there might as well hop on the bang bus and get a limit too! &#128514; I'm glad he posted please share more and more and more! I'm certainty confident in my ability and it's fine with me to leave the schools I usually pattern to flourish and grow while I go bang out a limit at some spot "mc spot buster" just blew up to 50,000 people fine by me.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

He posted another hot bite in my post so he brought it on himself. I'll take info on a hot bite and put it to use. But I won't post it if I found it and if I do I'm very vague about it like my original post.Like I mentioned we weren't going back to our spot that was producing fish 3 days in a row.Might as well hit the spot that's all over the Internet now. The cat was out of the bag his first post. Might as well contribute to the raping going on. Drove by a little bit ago 8 shore fisherman, 7 waders and 1 boats in the bay and it's not Cuz us. Nothing would of been brought up about it if it weren't for him. And every one was catching and keeping


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I said I was done keeping them for a bit (full freezer syndrome) and was gonna go back to trophy hunting.....But if you'll share some more HOT BITES with me I'll go buy another freezer!&#9786;&#65039; heck of the bites hot enough ill drive down to Holmes county and grab some of my yoder buddies they love some slabs!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lol I wish u would of said something Dave I got a freezer sitting in the pole barn u can have that I'm not using. Although I should use it so my main one isn't full of Nimi crappies....could of went back today and limited too and tomorrow and the next...


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Let me get on the telegraph to my buddies in the straw hat mafia first! That way we can make sure when we give the honey hole a struggle snuggle she won't soon forget!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hahaha she goneeeeee


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I will be sure to let them know as well Dave. I'm in hartville I'm surrounded by them heck 4 of my neighbors are Amish.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Erieangler51 said:


> Hahaha she goneeeeee



Haha if I had just a nickel for every time I herd that this week Id be a rich man.&#128512;


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

On a more serious note. 1/32nd oz jig In Orange or chartreuse was the hot jig. Plastic colors didn't seem to matter a whole lot. Place that about 3 ft under a weighted bobber and jiggle it on the way in. In the wind let the waves do the action. GO GET EM BOYS THEYRE THERE AND HUNGRY!!!!!!!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

1) ANYONE can post what they want.If you want to help people,post specifics.If you are afraid to have to find other fish,don't.
2) Its not terribly difficult to find spring crappie! If you DONT limit you should post that. All you need is some shoreline cover,a cane pole and minnows and you'll be hard pressed to not limit,pretty much anywhere that has crappie.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

But In all honesty folks there's plenty to be had in twostates spot plenty so go fill a stringer and enjoy what spring iceout crappie is all about






go get a bucket! It's been a long hard winter


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> 1) ANYONE can post what they want.If you want to help people,post specifics.If you are afraid to have to find other fish,don't.
> 2) Its not terribly difficult to find spring crappie! If you DONT limit you should post that. All you need is some shoreline cover,a cane pole and minnows and you'll be hard pressed to not limit,pretty much anywhere that has crappie.



Troll on buddy


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> 1) ANYONE can post what they want.If you want to help people,post specifics.If you are afraid to have to find other fish,don't.
> 2) Its not terribly difficult to find spring crappie! If you DONT limit you should post that. All you need is some shoreline cover,a cane pole and minnows and you'll be hard pressed to not limit,pretty much anywhere that has crappie.



U kinda just quoted what I mentioned earlier buddy. Spring crappies are easy to catch. No hot bites should really need to be posted. Most know that and that would be why u haven't seen really any crappie posts. If u can't find crappies in the spring sell your gear and take up golf.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

No troll.Just stating some facts.Act big catching your little crappie.My 9 yr old caught a good mess like those today.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> No troll.Just stating some facts.Act big catching your little crappie.My 9 yr old caught a good mess like those today.



Troll on buddy troll on.&#128514;


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Like we also stated the campground bay should be kids only after ice out we had to check it and also like we said we won't be back because the size. 

I've got a set of clubs collecting dust in the garage if your interested.&#128516;


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Ok as I was sitting hear reading all the post catching up while my boxer was laying on my lap looking at his but because it tends to make a lot of noise often and he scares himself. I almost spit my cigarette out of my mouth burning him from busting a gut. 
I fished Nimi today a little bit all over from shore and like ice fishing I found the perch surprising they were decent size perch bad thing was I wanted crappies. So I have come to conclusion that Sunday I am joining the party at campground bay as we play how many people can we stuff in tiny bay day. I will bring my waders just in case my noodle rod and Ohio River casting bobbers can't reach out very far but I'm sure with the size of those bobbers I won't have to much of a problem. I may even bring out my float tube an just float around aimlessly going boat to boat and wader to wader asking "catchin anything" "fish biting yet" "mind if I fish right here beside you right where you just caught that last fish" or maybe I'll just yell from shore " hey nice fish what is that a striper" " damn look at size of that monster fish hurry cast in that spot while it's hot". Or maybe I won't say a word just catch my fish and watch the circus while the weekend crowd hits the water waiting for the brawling boat battles to start over who was in the spot first or who's fishing in who's hot spot.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> No troll.Just stating some facts.Act big catching your little crappie.My 9 yr old caught a good mess like those today.



I'm sure mommas got that hot pocket ready don't make her bring it to Ya all the way in the basement &#128521; be a good tike and run along now the men are talking.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

SB &#128514; if the wife lets me out I'm gonna join Ya!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'll be there as well bright and early&#128514; I gotta see the zoo


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Heck guys lets get one of the big boats out and go spider all up in that mother! Between us and my homies in the straw hat mafia we could clean house!&#128514;


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

For real tho get some young folks and kids out there! It's a great way to teach the kids how crappie react to different presentation and baits. Get the kiddios out there and let them have a ball!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I got a buddy that just bought an 18 foot Starcraft that's rigged for spider rigging. I'll give him a call he loves him some crappies


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Erieangler51 said:


> I got a buddy that just bought an 18 foot Starcraft that's rigged for spider rigging. I'll give him a call he loves him some crappies



What's the capacity ?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

We're all small I'd say about 12 of us could fit. 12x30= 360 crappies&#128521;


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

I agree Bobber it would e a awesome time to get the young ones out there fishing. Let's them learn the way to jig them or how to use live bait and lets them feel them hit giving them a rush. Builds their confidence up an gets them hooked on fishing. To many times I've sat and listened to kids get yelled at or degraded because they were taken out to fish for bass from shore which yes at times is a blast but not with a kid usually their attention span isn't long enough. But get them hooked on crappies and gils and you have them hooked on fishing period and the attention span grows as does their thirst for knowledge on every other species of fish and how to catch them.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Erieangler51 said:


> We're all small I'd say about 12 of us could fit. 12x30= 360 crappies&#128521;



At 2 rods a person we should be able to get a nice haul!&#128512; we can prolly get some buddies and go like a head boat fill her up gets a limit back the dock and repeat I'm in!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

smokingbarrel said:


> I agree Bobber it would e a awesome time to get the young ones out there fishing. Let's them learn the way to jig them or how to use live bait and lets them feel them hit giving them a rush. Builds their confidence up an gets them hooked on fishing. To many times I've sat and listened to kids get yelled at or degraded because they were taken out to fish for bass from shore which yes at times is a blast but not with a kid usually their attention span isn't long enough. But get them hooked on crappies and gils and you have them hooked on fishing period and the attention span grows as does their thirst for knowledge on every other species of fish and how to catch them.



Sb I feel Ya on the kids being degraded trying to learn. I've seen it many times and experience it as a child my dad is a great father but patience and teaching just isn't his thing. when i take my boy out I dedicate that time totally to him I know any fish I catch Is just a bonus for the day as I spend most of the time fixing his mistakes I cherish them tho as I know I am teaching him the ways of the jedi


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

You're always such a big man on your keyboard.Just don't forget,you post pictures of yourself so the mouth DOESNT fit well.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

And just remember.I stated an opinion and facts,nomment to you at all.You seem to feel the need to be the "big man" and mouth anyone who differs from you.Pretty sad.I'm done.Not gonna loose my privileges on here because of "that guy". Bye bye 9" crappie slayer.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Wow what a catch - it sure is fun when you get into them like that.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm tellin Ya Cajun they are sittin there collecting dust I'll make u a deal. Like new condition&#128516;


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey!!! I wanna get in this argument!!!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I wouldn't call it an argument as much as something for us to get humor out of and lmfao....


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

bobberbucket said:


> I'm sure mommas got that hot pocket ready don't make her bring it to Ya all the way in the basement &#128521; be a good tike and run along now the men are talking.


Do I count as one of the men or no?


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yep your good jonny


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Because real men get their panties in a bunch because someone posts information that said "men" have NOTHING to do with.Put him down,act mighty because he has fewer posts,call him a liar when they have ZERO proof.Yep,"men".


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> You're always such a big man on your keyboard.Just don't forget,you post pictures of yourself so the mouth DOESNT fit well.



O I'm big enough...just ask your ole lady


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Do I count as one of the men or no?



Yes sir Johnny! Welcome to the thread &#128512;


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I'll inquire to your "ole man". You're funny.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> I'll inquire to your "ole man". You're funny.



That was a nice comeback&#128514; I had that one coming.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I wear boxer briefs bud. He will never learned if nothing is said. We have everything to do with it Cuz he posted it in my thread numbnutZ. If he wanted to share the info it should of been made into its own thread. He accomplished nothing besides blowing up a spot. He had no posts dude and first post was spot busting. Sounds like he will be a productive member and wonder 2 years downs the road why all his spots suck. We have the proof and so does everyone else because no1 has caught a fish over 10.5" there I asked People yesterday when I stopped nope still no 11-12".....

If you only knew how hard me and bobberbucket are laughing every time we post u would definitely seen our said panties are not in a bunch&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;



Hot pockets are even good for breakfast!!!!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Well,if YOU can't do it then OBVIOUSLY its not possible.Smh.Go catch a saugeye from Antrim lake,where the state record is from.Come on.This got a little out of hand but you "friends" on here always seem to feed off each other and take things well beyond where they need taken.Read this thread back and see where it where it went wrong,who started "accusations" and where it went personal.I believe you'll find YOU GUYS comments started all that.Think about it.Or not.I'm done trying to reason w/unreasonables.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Well,if YOU can't do it then OBVIOUSLY its not possible.Smh.Go catch a saugeye from Antrim lake,where the state record is from.Come on.This got a little out of hand but you "friends" on here always seem to feed off each other and take things well beyond where they need taken.Read this thread back and see where it where it went wrong,who started "accusations" and where it went personal.I believe you'll find YOU GUYS comments started all that.Think about it.Or not.I'm done trying to reason w/unreasonables.



It went wrong when you showed up your not welcome here you've been told the men are talking now shove off little tike&#9996;&#65039;don't go away mad just go away&#128075; as I told you before troll on buddy


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Not just us that can't the other 1000 people that have fished that bay since he posted can't either!! Ya we called him out could he of caught several 11-12" fish maybe( most likely not) With no pics and his FIRST post giving up a spot I'm calling it a lie.....See Ya bye!!!! Don't let the door hit Ya.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Now back to how many poles and straw hats will fit in an 18ft boat&#128516;


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

12 people x 2 rods equal limits faster than we can get Rods out!!!! Should be a blast I'll call him here in a few. Can't get ahold of him on here even tho he's a member Cuz he stopped posting reports too Cuz people kept pming him and posting asking for his spots...


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

For those guys who don't like working plastics I will say a gold #6 thinwire Aberdeen hook rigged with one or 2 bb split shots 6" above the hook and a float fished 2.5 to 3ft deep will be plenty deadly enough for you to get a limit as well! Just wing it out there and she will be gone in a flash&#128526;


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Im chiming in witha condescending comment....mostly because i got a tongue lashing from a mod!

Did u guys release the white crappie s? Brings a tear to my eye seeing someone harvest a 9in white crappie.....


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Ruminator said:


> Heh heh heh, you guys are great!
> I just read this thread with great amusement. I really enjoyed the humor you mixed in with your wisdom.
> 
> I would have loved being at campground bay to take pictures. Oh wait, the onslaught may actually happen this Saturday when noone has to work. I'll be the guy in camo behind that big bush across the bay with a camera.  !%



I hope your out with your camera this morning &#128514;


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Shoot wednsday they would of hit a gummy worm on a hook!!!!!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Erieangler51 said:


> Shoot wednsday they would of hit a gummy worm on a hook!!!!!



True story!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

ballast said:


> Im chiming in witha condescending comment....mostly because i got a tongue lashing from a mod!
> 
> Did u guys release the white crappie s? Brings a tear to my eye seeing someone harvest a 9in white crappie.....



No whites all blacks!!! Well caught 2 but they were 9.5" and went right back not near enough meat....


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

ballast said:


> Im chiming in witha condescending comment....mostly because i got a tongue lashing from a mod!
> 
> Did u guys release the white crappie s? Brings a tear to my eye seeing someone harvest a 9in white crappie.....



Out of all the fish we only kept 1 10" white crappie prolly would have tossed him back but some how he got caught up in the madness and ended up on the cutting board.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Well I ended up with one lol just one tho


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Didn't know Ya kept/ caught a white. I take my comment back 1 was kept


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I did not even know till he was on the cutting board I apologize to the little guy just before I slit his throat.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lol. At least a 10" white has somewhat enough meat to make it justifiable.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Yeah but I like my whites like this


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yep. Should we post where, exact spot, lures, depths, time of day, where the sun was, how many birds were around, water temp, color of water, how many people were in boat, and I everything else....Nah lets keep it a secret....


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

It would be a cold cold day in hell before we would ever divulge the details of where those big girls are swimming daily altho I will say every single fish in that photo came off a gold # 6 hook split and minnow with one them 89 cent stick bobbers from wallyworld&#128521; no reason to get all fancy for the big girls.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Dave the cats out of the bag already. Might as well give up the honey hole . Everyone the big girls came from campground bay&#128512;


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Or did they come from the HOT BITE at springfield &#128576;?&#128569;


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ya right u know they came from the Kiwanis channel!!!!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Erieangler51 said:


> Ya right u know they came from the Kiwanis channel!!!!



Slabs love that smelly ditch&#128523;


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

The boat still smells like that's nasty laundry detergent muck infested place


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Erieangler51 said:


> The boat still smells like that's nasty laundry detergent muck infested place



Yes it does! I need to take it off the trailer and hose that crap out i wouldn't eat a thing that came out of that filthy ditch.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

It smells thAt bad now in cold water I can only imagine the summer... I might take a drive to campground bay and snap some pics of the gang bang&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Only 3 boats, 2 more launching, and a few shore guys. Grab the buckets and rods boys and get out there!!!!!!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Was just over by there 3 boats and a few guys on shore nobody wading there's still plenty of parking and room grab a bucket and get over there!&#128512;


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

The lake is a little choppy but gangbang bay is perfect!


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

bobberbucket said:


> The lake is a little choppy but gangbang bay is perfect!



Rotfl!!!! Hilarious


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I have been following this thread from the beginning because it's a enjoyable and at times humorous read. I have been fishing for about 50 years, but only found out about OGF last year, so I'm probably still considered a newbie. I only have one question. Why no cooler in the boat for the fish?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

meats52 said:


> I have been following this thread from the beginning because it's a enjoyable and at times humorous read. I have been fishing for about 50 years, but only found out about OGF last year, so I'm probably still considered a newbie. I only have one question. Why no cooler in the boat for the fish?



I'm the laziest low budget fisherman on the planet lol I am gonna get another basket tho&#128512;


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Plus she leaks a bit so it makes a perfect little live well in the bow once the action slows down we string em or bucket them the boats got its limits in regards to cooler space


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

bobberbucket said:


> Plus she leaks a bit so it makes a perfect little live well in the bow once the action slows down we string em or bucket them the boats got its limits in regards to cooler space


 I know what you mean about space. I have a 16ft aluminum boat that should fish 3 people easily, but with everything my son and I take on our trips it would be pretty tight getting that third person in.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

We were 3 deep in the 12 ft leaky boat yesterday in the rain and it was a tight fit to say the least especially with me using my 10ft rod lol I've got a 16ft deep v project going on right now she originally fishes 6 but by the time I'm done she will prolly only fish 4&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

meats52 said:


> I have been following this thread from the beginning because it's a enjoyable and at times humorous read. I have been fishing for about 50 years, but only found out about OGF last year, so I'm probably still considered a newbie. I only have one question. Why no cooler in the boat for the fish?



All it is at this point. Something to get on here and laugh about


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm dead serious about going spider in a big boat with a gang of buddies! It's a real short ride from the campground ramp to gangbang bay wonder how many rods we could get bent at once!&#128512;


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Rig Em up with a jig and tube drift up in there and bang out some quick limits!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

bobberbucket said:


> For those guys who don't like working plastics I will say a gold #6 thinwire Aberdeen hook rigged with one or 2 bb split shots 6" above the hook and a float fished 2.5 to 3ft deep will be plenty deadly enough for you to get a limit as well! Just wing it out there and she will be gone in a flash&#128526;


2.5 to 3? Damn it. I was way too shallow. I have a report for yesterday but I have to get into the mood to post it.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

If it's from the battle on the bay go ahead and post it.... No secrets there. Just got done eating lunch and did a drive by 4 boats 2 kyacks no shore guys Cuz winds blowing straight in the bay


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Well Dave if we get 12 ppl that's 24 rods I can bet at least 20 rods to Bend at once. Seeing as I can't count how many doubles and triples we had. Had to take the 3rd rod out


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

I witnessed the gang bang too

Except I saw 8 boats and 4 yakers


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hahaha I figured more would show up as it got warmer out. Just wait for tomorrow morning before everyone has to go home for Easter dinner. Will be a zoo even with it being a holiday.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Im thinking late night with glow bobs..... on &#128293;


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

I bet glow bobs would be a huge hit in gangbang bay after dark!&#127907;


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

It'll look like stars in the sky all over that bay, might be able to make out some constellations&#128514;


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Put out some them fancy crappie lights over the side of the boat and bang out the bay all night long&#128515;


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Thank you erie and bb for this great thread! It has made Lansinger bays a sleepy ghost town. Been killin them over there since this cat got out of the bag! Many thanks guys, again!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> Thank you erie and bb for this great thread! It has made Lansinger bays a sleepy ghost town. Been killin them over there since this cat got out of the bag! Many thanks guys, again!



Your very welcome&#128515; seems lots of folks are seeing the benefits of twostates HOT bite info! Hopefully he jumps out with some more site specific info&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Hope everyone's up early this Morning blue sky's a lite breeze gangbang bay should be prime for another struggle snuggle! Get out there and fill a Bucket &#127907;


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

There's no fish over at lansinger anymore. That's a 2 day after ice out bite and its ovet


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Anyone have eyes on " battle on the bay today"?? I'm bettin it's a zoo. Might bring my buddies son down tomorrow. He's 10 and would get a kick out of catching crappies hand over fist....


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

OK! OK!!!
The HORSE IS DEAD!

It WAS fun,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  

lol,,, Did I ever tell you guys about the Mosquito cove where my friends & I KEPTED over 900 crappies,,, in ONE WEEK!?
Didn't think so,,,,,, LMBO! :Banane14:


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

doboy said:


> ok! Ok!!!
> 
> The horse is dead!
> 
> :



&#128514; &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128079;


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

&#128516;


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

When I grow up I wanna be a professional 9" Nimi Crappie killers just like you guys. 
Call 1-800- WHERE-DA-FISH for more info. or www.wekilledumyesterday.com


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Popspastime said:


> When I grow up I wanna be a professional 9" Nimi Crappie killers just like you guys.
> Call 1-800- WHERE-DA-FISH for more info. or www.wekilledumyesterday.com



&#128514; if you work them plastics hard enough you too can fill a boat with them tasty little 9" males too!&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Doesn't take much at Nimi. Like fishing at petsmart....Nah 9" crappies are for the birds we chase slabs. Only reason we hit it was Cuz "twostates" hot tip about slamming fish and releasing 9-10" fish and keeping 11-12" that weren't there got us interested. Like we mentioned we won't be back. I might bring a buddies 10 yr old son to get him into fishing to the bay but other than that not happening. Pics of slobs will be posted next week or 2 when the bites over&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

hey erie.. have you had a chance to hit the tree we tried ice fishin' at moggie ? been thinking about trying it this afternoon.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

No I haven't since me and you tried it ice season. Just getting boat out and ready and gunna get it out tomorrow I think. They should be in there not many people know about it. and it's tucked away


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Shoot me a pm or text and let me know if u get on it. I've been thinking about it too...


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Drive By REPORT Live from GB bay 3 boats 8 guys fishing no shore fisherman no waders saw a couple fish boated &#128512;still plenty of room.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

can you make the pictures size like is in this tred,i do not like small pictures,if you click on them should be full size of screen.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=276846

thanks snag


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

HappySnag said:


> can you make the pictures size like is in this tred,i do not like small pictures,if you click on them should be full size of screen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have no clue how to change how the photos show up I post them from my Mobil app.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

HappySnag said:


> can you make the pictures size like is in this tred,i do not like small pictures,if you click on them should be full size of screen.
> 
> http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=276846
> 
> thanks snag


 When you click on a picture and it opens up small click on the small picture and it will open up in another window and you can use the zoom on your computer to make it bigger.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Im sure glad there's only 10,000 members on here. I talked to two ogf guys yesterday. That mentioned this post. Ive been fishing that spot for years. Even have a custom bobber launching machine of a rod for it. Anyone want to buy it? Lololololololololol.......


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

meats52 
I can not do that on my computer,if it open up is steel small.i think you saving first size and then put that as attachment.

there is lot of fisherman who has no idea what is OGF.i ask every time out,they look at me like I am crayzy.


----------



## gene_89 (Mar 1, 2015)

nice catch!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ohhhh boy..... It's been brought back from the grave lol&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh boy not again &#128514;


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Do u use google chrome? Even on my phone i think it enlarge. I remember it does so on chrome for pc. My laptop broke tho


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

I pronounce GB bay as almost dead, waded it a few days ago, floating weeds made it tough to work a jig, no catches. Ironically, the bay to the right of the first boat launch has been producing early in the morning, and late in the evening at sunset.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Haven't been to Nimi in a few weeks but Last time I was there the bay u mentioned was going pretty good. Even mid day. I'm sure a lot of spots there are starting to go. Now I'm just waiting for my normal spots to kick on. Been eye fishing at skeeter and erie to pass the time and doing pretty well. Walked away with 9 keeper eyes, today from skeeter with my dad. Also got 1 20" pike, 3 lb bass, 1 crappie,and 1 perch.


----------

